# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته علوم و صنایع غذایی

## Mahsa.Nzr

علوم و صنایع غذایی

هدف
وقتی صحبت از صنایع غذایی می شود، رشته های تغذیه، مهندسی شیمی گرایش صنایع  غذایی، مهندسی کشاورزی گرایش علوم و صنایع غذایی و نهایتاً رشته علوم و  صنایع غذایی به ذهن خطور می کند، در این میان رشته علوم و صنایع غذایی که  به کنترل کیفیت و بهداشت مواد غذایی می پردازد، نقش مهمی در حفظ سلامت  جامعه دارد. در هر کارخانه ای هدف، تولید بهترین محصول است. 
محصولی که از هر جهت مطلوب و بدون عیب و نقص بوده و در عین حال ضایعات  بسیار کمی داشته باشد. برای رسیدن به این هدف باید بر روی تولید محصول  غذایی نظارت وکنترل داشت یعنی از همان ابتدا که ماده خام به کارخانه می آید  تا زمانی که پس از تغییرات لازم، بسته بندی شده و برای عرضه آماده می شود،  باید محصول مورد نظر کنترل و آزمایش گردد. برای مثال هنگام تهیه بیسکویت  یا کلوچه از زمانی که آرد وارد کارخانه می شود تا زمانی که مواد مورد نیاز  مثل رنگ و طعم دهنده ها به آن اضافه می گردد و در نهایت ماده مورد نظر پخته  می شود، باید مرحله به مرحله توسط مسؤولین آزمایشگاه نمونه برداری و  آزمایش گردد. که این کار توسط متخصصان علوم و صنایع غذایی شاخه کنترل کیفی  انجام می گیرد.
ماهیت
باید گفت که درس های رشته علوم و صنایع غذایی تفاوت زیادی با درس های  مهندسی کشاورزی گرایش علوم و صنایع غذایی ندارد اما چون رشته علوم و صنایع  غذایی وابسته به وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی است، بیشتر به کنترل  بهداشت و سلامت مواد غذایی میپردازد و رشته مهندسی کشاورزی نیز وابسته به  وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فن آوری می باشد، به نحوه تبدیل مواد غذایی نظارت  دارد. 
در رشته علوم و صنایع غذایی، دانشجو تکنولوژی صنایع غذایی مختلف از قبیل  صنایع لبنیات، غلات، گوشت، روغن، قند، سبزیجات و میوهجات را فرا می گیرد.  همچنین دانشجویان درباره صنایع نگهداری مواد غذایی، بسته بندی و کنترل کیفی  مواد غذایی آموزش می بینند. یعنی دانشجو یاد می گیرد که چگونه طی  فرآیندهایی، عمر مواد غذایی را ضمن حفظ کیفیت و ارزش غذایی آن، طولانی تر  کند. 
در یک توضیح کوتاه می توان گفت که تفاوت رشته تغذیه با علوم صنایع غذایی در  این است که تغذیه علم طولانی تر کردن عمر انسان ها است، اما رشته علوم و  صنایع غذایی در جهت طولانی کردن عمر غذاها قدم برمی دارد.
توانایی های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه
اگر می خواهی از دیگران عقب نمانی، از آن ها جلو بزن این جمله باید سرلوحه  هر دانشجویی قرار بگیرد، بخصوص دانشجویان رشته علوم و صنایع غذایی که قرار  است در واحدهای تولید مواد غذایی در کشورمان فعالیت کنند. چرا که راز  موفقیت دانشجوی این رشته در دستیابی به فرآورده های جدید و عرضه آن به  بازار و قابلیت توافق و سازش با تقاضای مشتریان می باشد و چنین کاری نیاز  به تلاش و کوشش بسیار دارد.از سوی دیگر دانشجوی این رشته باید آمادگی کار  در شهرهای کوچک یا حومه شهرهای بزرگ را داشته باشد، چون بیشتر کارخانه های  صنایع غذایی خارج از شهرهای بزرگ و یا در شهرهای کوچک مستقر هستند. درس های  مهم و پایه در این رشته نیز شامل شیمی، زیست شناسی (شاخه میکروبیولوژی) و  آمار و احتمالات می شود.

آینده شغلی و بازار کار 
در حال حاضر حدود 5 هزار کارگاه و کارخانه بیش از 85% نیاز مواد غذایی کشور  را در داخل تولید می کنند. این واحدهای تولیدی پیش از آغاز فعالیت خود،  موظف بودند چهار پروانه تأسیس، بهره برداری، مسؤول فنی و ساخت را از وزارت  بهداشت دریافت کنند. در این میان برای دریافت پروانه مسؤول فنی باید فرد  تحصیل کرده ای به عنوان مسؤول فنی معرفی گردد تا پس از تأیید صلاحیت او در  یک کمیته قانونی در اداره کل نظارت بر مواد غذایی، پروانه مورد نیاز صادر  شود. 
بر اساس قانون، مسؤول فنی موظف است بر تمام مراحل تولید، از تهیه مواد  اولیه تا بسته بندی و توزیع یک کالا نظارت داشته باشد. همچنین تمام واردات  باید با نظر مسؤول فنی و تأیید اداره کل نظارت انجام شود. از همین رو فارغ  التحصیلان علوم و صنایع غذایی بهترین افراد برای پذیرش چنین مسؤولیتی  هستند.
از سوی دیگر کشور ما با رشد جمعیت فزاینده ای روبرو است. جمعیتی که هر یک  از افراد آن روزانه به 3000 کالری و 95 گرم مواد پروتئینی نیاز دارد. البته  ایران به دلیل اقلیم چهار فصل و خاک مناسب می تواند به یاری کارشناسان  صنایع غذایی این نیاز را برآورده سازد و حتی به عنوان یک کشور استراتژیک  صادر کننده مواد غذایی در جهان مطرح شود. همچنان که در حال حاضر نیز سالانه  میلیون ها دلار، اقلام مختلف صنایع غذایی به خارج صادر می شود.
در کشوری که باید نیاز به مواد غذایی رابرای بیش از 60 میلیون جمعیت تأمین  کرد، صنایع غذایی هیچ وقت در انزوا قرار نخواهد گرفت، برای همین فارغ  التحصیل این رشته اگر آمادگی کار در کارخانه یا کارگاه را داشته باشد  کارخانه هایی که بیشتر در حومه شهر یا شهرهای کوچک واقع شده است فرصت شغلی  مناسبی به دست خواهد آورد. در ضمن فارغ التحصیل علوم و صنایع غذایی می  تواند با استفاده از سرمایه شخصی و یا شرکت با فردی که سرمایه مورد نیاز را  دارد، واحد تولید خصوصی ایجاد کند. کاری که تعدادی از فارغ التحصیلان این  رشته انجام داده و موفق نیز بوده اند. 



درس هاي رشته علوم و صنايع غذايي در مقطع کارشناسي

درس هاي پايه رياضيات فيزيک شيمي عمومي شيمي آلي شيمي تجزيه شيمي فيزيک  بيوشيمي مقدماتي فيزيولوژي ميکروب شناسي عمومي آمار اصول کامپيوتر انگل  شناسي 



درس هاي اصلي و اختصاصي رشته علوم و صنايع غذايي در مقطع کارشناسي

درس هاي اصلي درس هاي اختصاصي بهداشت عمومي بيو تکنولوژي در صنايع غذايي  ميکروب شناسي مواد غذايي کنترل کيفي مواد غذايي شيمي مواد غذايي 1 و 2  صنايع روغن زبان اختصاصي صنايع محصولات قنادي و نوشابه روش هاي بررسي و  پژوهش صنايع شير و لبنيات اصول مهندسي و ماشين آلات صنايع غذايي صنايع غلات  بهداشت کارگاه ها و کارخانجات مواد غذايي صنايع سبزي و ميوه اصول تغذيه  صنايع گوشت و شير و مرغ و شيلات آب و فاضلاب کارخانجات مواد غذايي صنايع  قند اصول مديريت صنايع بسته بندي تجزيه مواد غذايي 1 و 2 سمينار مسموميت  هاي غذايي تأثير فرآيند بر ارزش غذا اصول و روش هاي نگهداري مواد غذايي  شناخت و کاربرد دستگاه هاي آزمايشگاهي اصول کنترل کيفي و قوانين کارآموزي 1  ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 و 6

----------


## fafa.Mmr

تو چارت ما انگل شناسی و بعضی از اینهارو نداره البته هر دانشگاهی برای خودش چارت جداگانه داره !!!

----------

